# Ever think you're pregnant, and then have symptoms disappear?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm so confused. We were ttc and about 1 week after last attempt ("attempt" was on 11th), I felt completely nauseous, menstrual (my menstraul cramps are more like nausea, similar to my morning sickness), and nearly fainted. I thought it was my period, but it never came. Is it possible to feel symptoms that soon? Then this faded in the next few days, and has virutally disappeared and a week has passed. I'm a little tired, a little hungry, but nothing unusual. I still haven't gotten my period, and uh, don't know how late it is







. Yes I am not a charter, or very good at keeping track of it period.







I'm just waiting here, and it's hard. I don't know what to look for- before I recall having consistent morning sickness.







: I took one test but it was negative, and I think it was too early anyway.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

If you O'ed on the 11th, you'd be 13 DPO right now, and likely to get a + test in the next day or two. I never have been one of those people that had super early symptoms, but some people seem to. When did you take the test? Are you planning to take another? My pregnancy symptoms did tend to come and go in the early weeks of pregnancy, and also I think some women get some implantation symptoms, so it could be...


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks. I took another this morning and there was a very faint line. I think that counts.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks. So, apparently you can get symptoms early and have them fade in and out.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

When I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant with #2, I was worried something awful had happened because all my symptoms seemed to disappear for days at a time. They came back, although I have never had really bad morning sickness. I read a lot of women posting that they come and go early on.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

Congrats!!! I had symptoms super early with my DD.


----------



## Crunchyandsweet (Nov 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS.. you gotta love those 2 pink lines


----------

